# PC - Steam Usernames



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just wanted to see how many DW users use Steam for their gaming, I am always on the look out to play with decent people in CoOp games.

I play absolutely anything: L4D2, RE5, Half-Life mods, RPG games etc etc 

So add me if you would like to, and feel free to add your self to the list as well.

~

-


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Steam has cost me a small fortune since discovering it a few years ago.

Email [email protected]


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I use steam sometimes. :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

counterstrike source man myself, pretty good if I say so 

u/n:dazstring


----------



## Sibbs (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm on Steam. BLack ops and Assassins Creed.

S18BSA- if anyone wants to add me as a friend.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

pgarner84

playing alot of brink at the minute


----------



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/WarioTBH Thats mine  CSS man through and through!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Bloomin hell wario fancy seeing you on here (rbt)


----------



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

Oooooo not see your name for a while! how are you?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Im good cheers matey,

send an add request


----------



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

I cant find you on the steam community mate, whats the link to your id page?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine is 'Lag Rage fffuuu' on MW2 but I am shockingly bad :lol:


----------

